# Can I access website via proxy with Epiphany?



## masayoshi (Nov 5, 2011)

I can access website via proxy(192.168.0.2:8080) with Firefox.

Then I read the following article :
http://aneeska.com/2009/06/29/add-proxy-settingsto-epiphany/
Can I access website via proxy with *Epiphany*?
Iã€€can not do it now.
I reckoned it was a bug.
If possible, could you tell me how to configure to use a proxy server?
Thanks in advance.

http://pastie.org/2817531


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2011)

You configure the proxy in Gnome, not in Epiphany.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 6, 2011)

Gnome Menu: System > Preferences > Network Proxy


----------



## masayoshi (Nov 6, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Gnome Menu: System > Preferences > Network Proxy



As I read this article : http://aneeska.com/2009/06/29/add-proxy-settingsto-epiphany/, I did so.


I mean I set proxy server from "Gnome Menu: System > Preferences > Network Proxy"


```
Location Default
Use the same proxy for all protocols
HTTP proxy: 192.168.0.2:8080
```

But I can not access website. >_>
Can everyone access website?


----------



## masayoshi (Nov 6, 2011)

I have installed FreeBSD 7.4 for test now.
I could access website via proxy server with Epiphany.
But,I can not access website via proxy server with Epiphany on FreeBSD 8.2.  


```
$ uname -r
7.4-RELEASE-p3
$ pkg_info | grep epiphany
epiphany-2.30.6_1   An extremely lightweight and simple web browser for GNOME 2
$ pkg_info | grep gnome2
gnome2-2.32.1_1     The "meta-port" for the GNOME 2 integrated X11 desktop
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 7, 2011)

1. Is your proxy running? If not stop & start it.  If you get service not running, there's your problem.
`# lsof -i :8080`
`# service <name> onestop`
2. Most proxies have an internal web page. Can you access it from browser? (something like localhost/<proxypage>). For example privoxy:


> Privoxy's user interface can be reached through the special URL http://config.privoxy.org/ (shortcut: http://p.p/), which is a built-in page and works without Internet access


3. Do you have another service running after the proxy (like tor)? If the proxy is running but tor is not => no access.


----------



## masayoshi (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for answering my question.
I can access via proxy with thunderbird.

So I reckon that my problem is same this mail.

http://us.generation-nt.com/bug-629359-epiphany-browser-ignores-proxy-settings-help-203628562.html

I would like to know whether it is a bug or not.
I am only one?
Everybody can do?

Can anyone test for me with same version(*epiphany-2.30.6_2*) on FreeBSD 8.2 (amd64)?


----------



## masayoshi (Nov 7, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> 9.0-RC1 - gcc46 - root on zfs - amd64



Thank you for answering my question.
As you use 9.0-RC1, I tested on 9.0-RC1.

version : epiphany-2.30.6_2

Sorry, perhaps, I can access website via proxy.
Perhaps .......
Epiphany ignore "header_replace User-Agent TAG " in my squid.conf?



Iã€€really appreciate your help.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 8, 2011)

Gnome-Network-Proxy works by adding a Gnome variable into environment.  Check if this variable is being defined correctly - # env will print out all defined csh and gnome environment variables. Look for something like "NETWORK_PROXY". You can also define this globally from /etc/profiles or /etc/csh.cshrc. Test if the defined environment variable is working and if not, why.


----------



## masayoshi (Nov 8, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Gnome-Network-Proxy works by adding a Gnome variable into environment.  Check if this variable is being defined correctly - # env will print out all defined csh and gnome environment variables. Look for something like "NETWORK_PROXY". You can also define this globally from /etc/profiles or /etc/csh.cshrc. Test if the defined environment variable is working and if not, why.





```
$ env | grep "192.168.0.2:8080"
HTTP_PROXY=http://192.168.0.2:8080/
http_proxy=http://192.168.0.2:8080/
FTP_PROXY=http://192.168.0.2:8080/
all_proxy=socks://192.168.0.2:8080/
HTTPS_PROXY=http://192.168.0.2:8080/
https_proxy=http://192.168.0.2:8080/
ALL_PROXY=socks://192.168.0.2:8080/
ftp_proxy=http://192.168.0.2:8080/
```

It is very difficult for me to use Epiphany. >_>


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 8, 2011)

> ```
> all_proxy=socks://192.168.0.2:8080/
> ```


Don't use socks with ftp - compromises socks. But ftp can go through squid without problem.

When you start epiphany from cli (command-line) what are the messages?


----------



## masayoshi (Nov 8, 2011)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Don't use socks with ftp - compromises socks. But ftp can go through squid without problem.
> 
> When you start epiphany from cli (command-line) what are the messages?




```
> epiphany &
[1] 3007
> ** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize succeeded
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize succeeded

(process:3019): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler": libgnomesegvhandler.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize succeeded
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize
** (epiphany:3007): DEBUG: NP_Initialize succeeded
openjdk version "1.6.0"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b23)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
```


I usually access the following website to check my proxy setting.
http://taruo.net/e/

If I access there via proxy , my HTTP_USER_AGENT is "*My original browser*"
So I can see this message with firefox.
But If I use Epiphany, 
It is *Mozilla/5.0 (X11; FreeBSD amd64) AppleWebKit/534.26+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.0 Safari/534.26+ Epiphany/2.30.6*
I reckon Epiphany ignore proxy.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 9, 2011)

> Don't use socks with ftp - compromises socks


That's a silly comment, I must have had my head in a soup bowl or something. What I meant to say is: When using socks, make sure all protocols go through socks (ftp included). Don't just torrify/sockify http, because a site may send data to the browser through ftp and compromise socks.  Even proxy buttons (like foxyproxy and such) are not recommended.  What I do is I have one browser (or separate profile of the browser) completely dedicated to socks setting, and the other browser as non-socks or normal.  There's a good discussion about this on Tor site.

Epiphany: I'm out of suggestions there <EOF>


----------

